# Speech Class



## Keltos (Dec 14, 2009)

This was my personal victory over anxiety. I've avoided going back to school for so long because of this, but I finnally did it. Luckily it was a smaller class, but still, I feel like a big weight has been pulled off of me and it's all downhill from here! I don't think anybody likes speech, but i'm sure it's especially more difficult for folks like us.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

That's great! Congrats! :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It will get easier - this was a big hurdle in any case :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats, I really should take speech next semester..but my anxiety is holding me back from registering for it. :-(

how did you overcome this?


----------



## Keltos (Dec 14, 2009)

far310 said:


> Congrats, I really should take speech next semester..but my anxiety is holding me back from registering for it. :-(
> 
> how did you overcome this?


First off, thanks everyone! But to be honest I kinda cheated a little bit. My wife is shy too and we took the class together. It made it easier that we were together, combined with the fact that we happened to get lucky and it was a very small class to begin with. The teacher comforted us and said that 90% of your nervous symptons can't be detected by other people (he actually told the whole class that), not sure if i believe that, but hey it's done. Maybe try to get into a smaller class. You can also go to sites that will rate and review the teachers, try to find one with good reviews and is "easy going".


----------



## marga4gven (Jan 8, 2010)

wow! that's great. im a real shy and anxious person as well. But my profession's pushing me to be the other way around. im a lecturer in a university. i really learned that when u expose yourself to "unsafe" situations, you overcome your anxiety.


----------

